# replacing flange in concrete slab



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

I have an offset toilet flange that is below flooring level, and is damaged such that a flange repair ring didn't work. Plumbers (2) quoted around $900 to cut out the slab and replace the flange with a straight flange (extending the PVC sewer drain pipe so offset was not needed). 

So..., is cutting/chipping the concrete out and replacing the drain pipe and flange a DIY job? Seems like mostly manual labor and having the right tools (which I could rent).

Appreciate any input.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

gm said:


> I have an offset toilet flange that is below flooring level, and is damaged such that a flange repair ring didn't work. Plumbers (2) quoted around $900 to cut out the slab and replace the flange with a straight flange (extending the PVC sewer drain pipe so offset was not needed).
> 
> So..., is cutting/chipping the concrete out and replacing the drain pipe and flange a DIY job? Seems like mostly manual labor and having the right tools (which I could rent).
> 
> Appreciate any input.


Do you have a post tension slab? If so let an expert that is bonded with insurance do the job.

If not you can do it yourself, but it is harder then you think it is. Breaking the concrette is not the hard part. You can rent a eltc jack hammer. Cutting the concrette, drilling and expoy the rebar back in, mixing and placing the concrette back will be the hard part.

After cost of rental equiment, concrette, other misc supplies, and your time might be a wash and worth paying someone to do the job.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

*post tension slab?*

I'm sure if it is post tension or not. House is only 6 years old, if that tells anything.

Thanks for the input. I had not really consider potential damage to the slab in the process.

Any suggestions on someone in the Clear Lake / Friendswood / Pearland area for such job?

GM


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

i don't know if this will work since your flange is offset, but here is what I did - took a dremmel tool & cut out the flange below the floor (so the new one would sit flush) & then HD sells a flange that is made to slide into the old one - so it just sits inside the "old" pipe going down in the slab.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

I had to replace mine when I broke it while chipping out old tile. I used a hammer and chisel and just chipped it out piece by piece. Slid a new one in, glued it and it was good to go.


----------

